

 Silicon Roundabout Social Club - informal meetup + drinks - matclayton
http://www.meetup.com/SiliconRoundaboutSocialClub/

======
amirmc
Looks good. I'm glad to see folks/companies getting together themselves to do
this stuff (especially since Drink Tank went dormant).

------
dmitri1981
How come this is a closed group?

~~~
matclayton
We've had a lot of people wanting to pitch services
(accounting/marketing/social media advice) to us at other events, essentially
fishing for work we want to try and filter that out. We feel that an open
group of people working on startups is far more valuable than another
networking group with people pitching for business.

------
urbanjunkie
A gathering of self-facilitating media nodes - totally mexico.

